# Glosso



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i am not really new to the hobby or the board, but i do have a question that may be basic for most. i usually have issues with growing glosso, which i believe stems from having too many stem plants crowding the water column and only using sand, not flourite. i have had success for the most part for most plants. the tank is a 30g with about 3.3 wpg, and i fertilize regularly. i do have a diy co2 on it as well. and i have changed the substrate. the bottom layer is potting soil, with the next layer being a mixture of playground sand, gravel, and flourite. 

here comes the question. i just bought some glosso today in a huge clump. i separated every stalk, and placed it into the mixture. the stalks were pretty long. will the glosso, under the right conditions, start to spread like a carpet on the substrate as opposed to standing up straight like most stem plants?

thanks in advance.

clay


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, in the right conditions the glosso will spread out.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

It should spread out, but it may also decide to grow up. When it does, keep trimming. It'll eventually train itself to grow sideways. I had to trim it many times before I got it to a nice lush carpet.


----------

